# A list!



## Oni (May 2, 2008)

Edit:

I do not see the point of sharing my resources with a board that limits my posting privileges and an online community which knowingly exposes erotic anthropomorphic pornography to the younger generation.

Fur Affinity has been removed from Omnifur's listings.

Good Day!

-Oni ^.^


----------



## Dragoneer (May 2, 2008)

Stickied.


----------



## Takun (May 2, 2008)

Yay nice list.


----------



## jcfynx (May 2, 2008)

Nice post Oni, thanks.


----------



## jayhusky (May 2, 2008)

You forgot Ozkangaroo.....
http://www.crittercountry.com.au

Otherwise Nice List.


----------



## Aurali (May 2, 2008)

my pet does them to

http://www.foxy-designs.com/joomla

EDIT: my pet must of broke the portal.. direct linked.


----------



## jayhusky (May 2, 2008)

Ummm, Me thinks there is a typo above.


 Edit: Additions given by   jcfynx  and Eli
Shouldn't that be..

Edit: Additions given by furcity and Eli

I'm thinking this because jcfynx gave thanks but not a link...


Correct me if i'm wrong.


-- Furcity


----------



## Aurali (May 2, 2008)

nawr.. your right :3


----------



## Oni (May 2, 2008)

Corrected,


... <>


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 3, 2008)

I beleive beastcub has a recently launced website as well! Be sure to add her/him.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 4, 2008)

Joecifur has recently moved his website from the dragonsteel domain to www.b3mascots.com .


----------



## Oni (May 4, 2008)

LoboRoo said:


> Joecifur has recently moved his website from the dragonsteel domain to www.b3mascots.com .


Updated


----------



## NoxTigress (May 4, 2008)

Are these just all full fursuit makers?  Or does it cover the rare few that haven't stepped up to making full suits yet, but can/do make partials (tails/ears/etc)?


Oh and looking through them all it appears some links aren't working, for whatever reason...

~ Growly the Bear
~ Alopex
~ Ballonfox
~ Midori
~ Rhakan
~ Shengoh Kitty
~ Krossbreeder

Also Alinco is listed twice.


----------



## Oni (May 4, 2008)

NoxTigress said:


> Are these just all full fursuit makers?  Or does it cover the rare few that haven't stepped up to making full suits yet, but can/do make partials (tails/ears/etc)?
> 
> 
> Oh and looking through them all it appears some links aren't working, for whatever reason...
> ...


*noted and updated* *appreciates the input*


----------



## Ainoko (May 4, 2008)

Oni said:


> Below is a list of fursuit makers! (Copied from my website, Omnifur)
> 
> Diadexxus
> http://www.chameleon.net/~diadexxus/
> ...



Thanks for the list! Now I can start looking for fur suit for both my partner and I!


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 5, 2008)

As for those who don't make full suits yet, but do make pieces, there is www.savageturtlestudios.com . Other than that, nothing to add.


----------



## NoxTigress (May 5, 2008)

Oni said:


> *noted and updated* *appreciates the input*



You're welcome.


----------



## Timduru (May 6, 2008)

Feel free to have a look in the fursuit database too.
You can get a big list of fursuit builders, and filter on those who are taking commissions or not and such. 

http://db.fursuit.org


----------



## Oni (May 6, 2008)

Timduru said:


> Feel free to have a look in the fursuit database too.
> You can get a big list of fursuit builders, and filter on those who are taking commissions or not and such.
> 
> http://db.fursuit.org


Impressive! Over 400 builders listed!


----------



## Magica (Jun 9, 2008)

http://www.beetlecatoriginals.com/


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 12, 2008)

My friend and I just got Started with our website  has been working for months!


http://Freewebs.com/aroundthefurstudio/

We Specialize in making Partial Suits and Fursuit Pieces.


----------



## NoxTigress (Jun 13, 2008)

I really do need to get me a website so I can be added to a list of partial fursuit makers...

Unless my FA page would work?  =3


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 29, 2008)

So many @_@ Yet so FLIPPIN COSTLY!! T_T

Anywhere I could maybe just get a CHEAP single piece of fursuit? Like maybe ears or tail or sumfin?


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 29, 2008)

Shade Koba said:


> So many @_@ Yet so FLIPPIN COSTLY!! T_T
> 
> Anywhere I could maybe just get a CHEAP single piece of fursuit? Like maybe ears or tail or sumfin?



individual people (like myself) sell ear or tail commissions for around 15-30 dollars for ears, depending on the detail you wanted. tails are usually 20-35


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 29, 2008)

Phoenixwildfire said:


> individual people (like myself) sell ear or tail commissions for around 15-30 dollars for ears, depending on the detail you wanted. tails are usually 20-35


Would it matter on species, considering bunnies have much larger ears, and much shorter tails?

and do some take mail orders or are they all credit card?


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 30, 2008)

Shade Koba said:


> Would it matter on species, considering bunnies have much larger ears, and much shorter tails?
> 
> and do some take mail orders or are they all credit card?



I take both, but most people prefer payments through paypal.

and yes, it would definitely matter for rabbit ears  I'd put wire in them so they stand up and are bendable.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 30, 2008)

lol I likes my ears to fold back, and wire sounds like it'd be less durable if you bend the wire around too much and it ends up breaking XD

Besides, I'd prolly just have them stick out the back of my fox hat XD


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 30, 2008)

Shade Koba said:


> lol I likes my ears to fold back, and wire sounds like it'd be less durable if you bend the wire around too much and it ends up breaking XD
> 
> Besides, I'd prolly just have them stick out the back of my fox hat XD



lol well, it depends on the customers preference of course XD but yeah, rabbit ears would cost more than say, fox or wolf ears. it would also depend if they want it sewn to something they already have, or just on a headband.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 30, 2008)

lol prolly headband  I wouldnt wanna ruin mah military hat 

I'd like to have a full on suit, but the prices are just insane XD But I gotta have something to wear at my very first furcon, so this'd prolly be it 

Does coloring matter on price?


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 30, 2008)

hmm, that would depend if it's like... bright blue, because then I'd have to search for that somewhere and buy it at an obscene price XD

right now I have in stock tan, brown, black, rust, butter cream, gray, yellow, long dark snow leopard fur, long wolf fur, and short light snow leopard fur.

I ran out of white on my last one :x have to get more somewhere.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 30, 2008)

lol  But isnt light snow leapard fur plain white?

and where do you get this stuff? XD I mean, its not common to just go into a store and find fake fur like that o.o


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 30, 2008)

Ebay! 

lol snow leopard fur is white with grey spots. I love the short fur though, because it's textured fur :3 if no one uses that for anything within the next half year I'm totally making my own hand paws out of it XD

plus a fabric store over by me actually sells faux fur, though it's for $20/yard...

expensive.  Which is why I only get new colors if the person really wants them. Also why it costs extra.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 30, 2008)

lol must suck if you have to deal with the furs who want neon colors XD


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 30, 2008)

Shade Koba said:


> lol must suck if you have to deal with the furs who want neon colors XD



-.- you have no idea.

There's no neon fur on ebay either, so I have to order it from this shop over in California  

either that or dye it myself.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 30, 2008)

lol and I doubt dying it yourself would work out that well XD

....

>.>

<.<

KOOL AID!!


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 30, 2008)

lol and I doubt dying it yourself would work out that well XD

....

>.>

<.<

KOOL AID!!


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 30, 2008)

well what I'd probably do is get some neon acrylic paint airbrush some white fur neon XD not actual 'dying' or anything lol

it would be sticky and smelly


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 30, 2008)

not to mention letting it dry would be a pain XD

and be sure to have LOTS of newspaper when you do it


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 30, 2008)

Shade Koba said:


> not to mention letting it dry would be a pain XD
> 
> and be sure to have LOTS of newspaper when you do it



actually I usually do it at what's supposed to be a wood working table in the basement. It's where I make all my polymer clay stuff, and all of my fur and other messy projects.

I'm thinking of experimenting a little and hot gluing some painted sculpy claws to the next pair of paws I make :3 I just need some good black fur. XD


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 30, 2008)

lol nice  See if you can figure out a way to make em retractable! ^-^ lol that'd be awesome!

In fact... I just thought of a cool way to do that.

Make the paws lik usual, but cut little holes where you want the claws to come from. Then have teh claws have rings on them so you can wear them on your fingers, then slide your hand into the paw glove while wearing the claws!


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 1, 2008)

NA!
yous forgot me!
my business may be new but i have been making costumes for over 10 years :}

http://www.beastcub.com/index.htm


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 2, 2008)

woah o.o nice...

Do you know if makers offer pics of thier works? I'm thinking it'd be nice to see different makers' variations on thier works


----------



## Shadowedxrunes (Jul 2, 2008)

i make fursuits too ^.^ www.freewebs.com/blue-fox-fursuits/


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 3, 2008)

Shade Koba said:


> lol nice  See if you can figure out a way to make em retractable! ^-^ lol that'd be awesome!
> 
> In fact... I just thought of a cool way to do that.
> 
> Make the paws lik usual, but cut little holes where you want the claws to come from. Then have teh claws have rings on them so you can wear them on your fingers, then slide your hand into the paw glove while wearing the claws!



 that's... not a bad idea lol

I already am pretty good using wire to work with, so I'll try that out sometime using my rust color XD I have like 3 yards of the stuff lol


----------



## NoxTigress (Jul 3, 2008)

Shade Koba said:


> Do you know if makers offer pics of thier works? I'm thinking it'd be nice to see different makers' variations on thier works



Most makers have pictures available on their website, or FA/dA/whatever other site page.

PS:  I do make ears and tails as well, though my prices are all in GBP instead of USD, since I'm over in the UK.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 3, 2008)

lol yeah, I know of quite a few furs who are either in canada, england, or somewhere else in europe :/ So depending on if I go with a foriegn fursuiter, I might need to find out how much my cash is worth XD


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 4, 2008)

Shade Koba said:


> lol yeah, I know of quite a few furs who are either in canada, england, or somewhere else in europe :/ So depending on if I go with a foriegn fursuiter, I might need to find out how much my cash is worth XD


  well if you go to the UK, a pound is about worth 2 dollars right now. 

I would wait until the dollar doesn't suck so much globally. XD


----------



## Beetlecat (Jul 4, 2008)

Shade Koba said:


> lol yeah, I know of quite a few furs who are either in canada, england, or somewhere else in europe :/ So depending on if I go with a foriegn fursuiter, I might need to find out how much my cash is worth XD



I don't know about other Canadian fursuit makers. But I accept Canadian and US Dollars at a 1:1 ratio. It usually hovers a couple cents under or over par anyways.


----------



## NoxTigress (Jul 4, 2008)

Phoenixwildfire said:


> I would wait until the dollar doesn't suck so much globally. XD



We may be waiting for quite some time on that one... British pounds are one of, if not the, most stable currency in the world, with very little change.

Regardless, while my prices start off in GBP, I'm quite flexible and willing to make considerations for those who find GBP to be far too pricey.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 4, 2008)

I blame Bush...

Everyone blame Bush!! XD


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 4, 2008)

NoxTigress said:


> We may be waiting for quite some time on that one... British pounds are one of, if not the, most stable currency in the world, with very little change.
> 
> Regardless, while my prices start off in GBP, I'm quite flexible and willing to make considerations for those who find GBP to be far too pricey.



 very considerate of you! Far too many people take advantage of the situation of this slump in our economy...


----------



## NoxTigress (Jul 5, 2008)

Phoenixwildfire said:


> very considerate of you! Far too many people take advantage of the situation of this slump in our economy...



I just happen to know how obnoxious it can be trying to earn up the funds for something that has become stupidly expensive thanks to a change in currency.  The perk to me being an American in England - I know what it's like to be on the other side of The Pond and wanting a commission from someone on this side.  =3

Besides that, most of what I offer for commissions are things I like to make anyway.  Being able to make any small amount of side cash off it is just a perk for me.  And to be brutally honest, if fur wasn't so damn expensive (or if I had a hell of a lot more spare cash than I do), I'd happily do fursuit _requests_.  But I can't afford doing so right now.  As it stands I get enough grief from my husband just buying fur for "in case of a commission".  =3


----------



## Aurali (Jul 5, 2008)

Me and a friend have been playing with dollars and donuts recently...

So far we've accumilated 800 USDs that we didn't have before, just on exchange rates.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 5, 2008)

NoxTigress said:


> I just happen to know how obnoxious it can be trying to earn up the funds for something that has become stupidly expensive thanks to a change in currency. The perk to me being an American in England - I know what it's like to be on the other side of The Pond and wanting a commission from someone on this side. =3
> 
> Besides that, most of what I offer for commissions are things I like to make anyway. Being able to make any small amount of side cash off it is just a perk for me. And to be brutally honest, if fur wasn't so damn expensive (or if I had a hell of a lot more spare cash than I do), I'd happily do fursuit _requests_. But I can't afford doing so right now. As it stands I get enough grief from my husband just buying fur for "in case of a commission". =3


 
lol I get some grief for that too XD Though I'm just starting out to make my first fursuit :3 I only do partials for now.

I do buy random things though, in case they sell well XD


----------



## SuperJay (Jul 24, 2008)

Can I be added to the list?

http://www.northfur.ca

Thanks


----------



## Oni (Aug 15, 2008)

Of course!

...


----------



## Tav_Windpaw (Aug 16, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sonartoo/ 

She makes Fursuits too


----------



## Oni (Sep 2, 2008)

Tav_Windpaw said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sonartoo/
> 
> She makes Fursuits too


*noted*

*affixed Northfur to main list*


----------



## Oni (Sep 2, 2008)

SuperJay said:


> Can I be added to the list?
> 
> http://www.northfur.ca
> 
> Thanks


I'm surprised that I haven't found your site until now!


----------

